# Afghan officer fires on NATO troops



## jollyjacktar (27 Apr 2011)

Shared with the usual caveats.

An Afghan Army officer opened fire on foreign troops Wednesday after an argument at the airport in the capital Kabul — the latest in a spate of deadly incidents that have occurred inside government or military installations, the Defense Ministry said.  Sources at the scene said foreign troops were among the dead.  The ministry said a number of people were killed and wounded in the 11 a.m. incident at the airport, but gave no specifics.

Defense Ministry spokesman Gen. Mohammad Zahir Azimi said the gunman, an Afghan military pilot, was killed in the shooting, which occurred inside a facility used by the Afghan Air Force.  "An Afghan officer opened fire on foreigners after an argument," Azimi said. "For the past 20 years, he has been a military pilot. An argument happened between him and the foreigners and we have to investigate that."  The Taliban, in a text message to The Associated Press, claimed responsiblity. But authorites have not confirmed any connection to insurgents.

© The Associated Press, 2011


----------



## tomahawk6 (30 Apr 2011)

Preliminary Investigation Findings from Attack at North KAIA 


ISAF Headquarters Public Affairs
2011-4-CA-016

KABUL, Afghanistan (April 29, 2011) – In light of inaccuracy in media reports to date on this incident, the International Security Assistance Force is releasing initial findings of the investigation into the deaths at North Kabul International Airport. 

Preliminary findings of this investigation indicate that the NATO trainers who were killed were armed with weapons and ammunition. In addition, initial ballistics analysis and post-event imagery indicate that the alleged gunman, who appeared to be acting alone, was severely wounded prior to departing the room where the initial attack took place. Initial reports also indicate the gunman appeared to be carrying two weapons. The gunman was later found dead at a different location within the building. 

At this point in the investigation, it appears that the gunman was acting alone. Beyond that, no Taliban connection with the gunman has been discovered; however, the investigation is still ongoing, and we have not conclusively ruled out that possibility.

Following the attack at North KAIA on April 27 that resulted in the death of eight NATO service members and one civilian trainer, NATO Training Mission-Afghanistan initiated a combined investigation with the Government of the Islamic Republic of Afghanistan to determine the circumstances surrounding the incident. Additional investigation results will be released when available.

For more information call LTC Shawn Stroud, NTM-A Director of Communication at +93-070-681-8896.


----------

